

Former ICANN Chairman sets up company to profit off gTLD's - larrys
http://www.mindsandmachines.com/about/

======
larrys
Specifically:

"Prior to joining Minds + Machines, Peter was the was Chairman of the Board of
Directors of ICANN, and in that role managed the process that resulted in the
historic decision to launch the new gTLD program in June 2011"

